# Adobe - Warning Empty Page - Read Out Loud



## Smythe (21 Aug 2012)

I have tried listening to books in PDF format using the Adobe 'Read Out Loud' function in their PDF reader.

It works without problem on one book, though on a second book the voice  states "Warning! Empty page." for every page in the book.

Would anyone have any ideas as to what might be wrong?

Thank you.


----------



## burmo (21 Aug 2012)

The pdf might be composed of scanned images rather than text.


----------



## Smythe (21 Aug 2012)

I can highlight the text in both books using the cursor.

So the book is not composed of scanned images.


----------



## Jazz01 (21 Aug 2012)

Haven't used this myself, but google gave:
http://forums.adobe.com/thread/308134

not too sure if you've tried that already...


----------



## Smythe (21 Aug 2012)

Jazz01 said:


> Haven't used this myself, but google gave:
> http://forums.adobe.com/thread/308134
> 
> not too sure if you've tried that already...



Thanks Jazz01 for the link.

It states there that "some pages needed to be OCR-ed".

Would you happen to know what _OCR-ed_ is?


----------



## Jazz01 (21 Aug 2012)

OCR - it's a translation from a scanned page into format understood by computers, usually for manipulation by some editing software... 

technical info:
_*Optical character recognition*, usually abbreviated to *OCR*, is the mechanical or electronic conversion of scanned images of handwritten, typewritten or printed text into machine-encoded text. _

I haven't used this 'Read Out Loud' function before....

Are these purchased / scanned books? Are they able to support this functionality? Have you changed / upgraded Adobe versions recently?


----------



## Smythe (21 Aug 2012)

Jazz01 said:


> Are these purchased / scanned books? Are they able to support this functionality? Have you changed / upgraded Adobe versions recently?


They are both purchased books. 

The book which is giving the "Warning! Empty page." audio message *can* be read aloud without problem using the _FoxIt Reader_.  Which is another similar reader.

Though the electronic voice with this program didn't seem to be as natural sounding to my ears as the Adobe version, which is why I wanted to use the Adobe version.


----------

